# Help with Kanthal A1 wire thickness



## Techie (22/8/20)

Greetings.
I have a spool of Kanthal A1 wire labeled 28ga. When I measure the diameter with my vernier caliper I get .28mm. Everything that I've read shows 28 ga wire having a diameter of .32 mm. Allowing for some margin of error caused by the contact between the caliper jaws and the wire, it seems that this wire is 30ga, which should be .255mm. I have zeroed the caliper. Am I measuring incorrectly?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/8/20)

Hi Techie,
Assuming your Vernier is accurate? ... what you have is AWG29, (0.2743 allowing for manufacturing tolerances, your verniers accuracy, and your eyeballs)

Shouldn't your first post have been your introduction in "Newbies Corner" in "Introduce Yourselves"? 

AWG28 is indeed 0.321 ... Check out https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_wire_gauge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/8/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Techie (23/8/20)

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Techie (23/8/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hi Techie,
> Assuming your Vernier is accurate? ... what you have is AWG29, (0.2743 allowing for manufacturing tolerances, your verniers accuracy, and your eyeballs)
> 
> Shouldn't your first post have been your introduction in "Newbies Corner" in "Introduce Yourselves"?
> ...



Thanks @Intuthu Kagesi

I see that you are familiar with verniers. I'm using a digital vernier. My eyeballs are not what they used to be.

It is probably an incorrectly labeled spool. I'll check what else the supplier has.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

